# Spencer's monitor outdoors (temps and humidity)



## Shaggy77 (Dec 24, 2017)

Has anyone kept Spencer's out doors all year round in Wollongong or maybe Sydney or Melbourne? I have herd they don't survive for long due to humidity and temps?


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Hello fellow Wollongong member


----------



## Shaggy77 (Dec 24, 2017)

Foozil said:


> Hello fellow Wollongong member



Hi Foozil! Its Andy mate!


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Oh! Hi Andy


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 24, 2017)

I wish mate....all we can have outdoors here are lacies. Victorian weather unless inland is much too cold for spencers, argus(though illegal anyways), gouldi, etc.


----------



## imported-varanus (Dec 24, 2017)

I kept an adult pair of Spencer's outside in western Victoria in a 5M diameter disused concrete water tank. All I added was 15W heat cord in a winter hide box with 8oomm of sandy substarate. Adults were fine, though western Vic (Horsham/ Northern Grampians) is a dryer, less humid climate than the Melbourne region. Sorry, tried to upload a pic but it's a "bmp" file??


----------



## Shaggy77 (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks imported Varanus, I may have seen your pics on a previous post? I live near water catchment area so humidity is often high and I think about shinglebacks and how they never survive in my area outdoors! Would hate to get some Spencer's and have the humidity kill them, might consider Rosenbergs instead!!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 25, 2017)

they're illegal here in victoria..


----------



## haydn (Jan 14, 2018)

2 wollongong members here?


----------

